# Illustrator CS5 horzontale Linien



## RhettButler (12. August 2011)

Schönen guten Tag!


Ich möchte mit Illustrator ein simples weißes Quadrat als JPG erstellen lassen.

Wenn ich die JPG öffne sehe ich - quer durch das gesamte Bild.
In dieser Datei ist das leicht umgehbar. Doch ich habe das ebenfalls in unzählig anderen Projekten.


Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## smileyml (12. August 2011)

Und was genau ist das Problem?
Und bist du dir sicher, das du für die Erstellung eines JPG unbedingt Ai brauchst?


----------

